
Microsoft unveils IE8 Beta 1 (now available) - drm237
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&taxonomyName=software_development&articleId=9066778&taxonomyId=63&intsrc=kc_top
======
andreyf
Link for the
lazy:[http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/e/8/7e88c69b-77d2-4...](http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/e/8/7e88c69b-77d2-4fd7-b1eb-12c6d89ecc93/IE8-WindowsXP-x86-ENU.exe)

